# Dog River Night Fishing 3-28-15



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

I finally have the boat back and ready to fish. Me and a buddy are planning on heading out Saturday evening just before the sun sets out of Fowl River and head north up to Dog River. Plan to bring a full box of our normal artificial stuff to hunt specks and reds on the lights all around the river. We normally fish the lights all up and down Fowl River and have pretty good luck most times we go out. We just want to try a different area this time around. 

My questions is, what's some good areas in Dog River to try at night? Mainly looking for specks and reds, but we'll take just about anything and release the stuff we don't plan to eat. Also, would you recommend live shrimp over artificial? I know it's generally better, but I wanted to get a little advice on it. 

We'll probably hit the industrial canal on the way back down and then hit our "honey holes" in Fowl River. I just wanted a little advice for Dog River since we've never fished it before.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Never heard of Dog River


----------



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

It's over in Alabama. I know this is "Pensacola" but I have seen a few posts about Alabama and Mobile Bay and what not. I just wanted to check and see if anyone knew anything about the area.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Dog river*

Look at your map/GPS chart. Where Rabbit Creek and Halls Mill Creek join Dog River just south of River Yacht Basin. There's a point of land, juts out to the south, and is on the East side of the river at the junction, across from the creek entrances. Nice flats area comes out into the river there, very non-descript, but holds flounder, reds, etc. used to be a pier there, probably still is, with nice piling fishing.


----------



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

Terrible fishing trip. Few boaters that night were extremely inconsiderate of us fishing. I'm a young guy and these kids looked to be in high school on their daddy's boats and hauling butt everywhere regardless of anyone around them. Bite was slow in Dog River so we made our way back to Fowl River (pretty rough bay with a strong east wind and a dead Q beam to spot the pilings)

Bite was decent in Fowl River. A bunch of our favorite lights weren't on, which was frustrating. But we brought home a few small specks and reds. Not a bad night. Probably won't make another trip up to Dog River unless we hear some rumors about awesome bite.


----------

